
Mysterious billion-dollar car company is taking on Tesla - jkaljundi
http://nypost.com/2015/11/06/mysterious-billion-dollar-car-company-is-taking-on-tesla/
======
Nib
Hi, Here's my two cents.

TL;DR: I don't feel this is Apple. Though, it might be wrong speculation.

I decided to subscribe to their mailing list, and this was the footer in their
confirmation email:

For questions about this list, please contact: updates@faradayfuture.com

Now, I decided to go ahead and hit them a mail, I was hoping it'd expose some
detail of the company. But here's what I got instead:

Delivery has failed to these recipients or groups:

updates@faradayfuture.com The email address you entered couldn't be found.
Please check the recipient's email address and try to resend the message. If
the problem continues, please contact your henpdesk.

Now, this is understandable, but if it's being run by Apple, I'll be damned if
they make such major mistakes, seeing their own line of work. But okay, that
isn't concrete evidence of that.

Here's the more interesting part of the email:

Original message headers:

Received: from FF-MAIL1.faradayfuture.com (10.0.0.6) by FF-
MAIL1.faradayfuture.com (10.0.0.6) with Microsoft SMTP Server (TLS) id
15.0.847.32; Sat, 7 Nov 2015 08:11:00 -0800

Received: from mail-ob0-f178.google.com (209.85.214.178) by FF-
MAIL1.faradayfuture.com (10.0.0.6) with Microsoft SMTP Server id 15.0.847.32
via Frontend Transport; Sat, 7 Nov 2015 08:11:00 -0800

[1]

Did you see it yourself? Well, the company is running on Microsoft SMTP
Servers. I mean, Apple seriously would not be doing that. Using Microsoft
servers themselves would be too much. It's still possible, they're taking too
many measures to hide the fact that it's Apple, and a this a part of those.

Another thing, very startup-sy about the company, is that they have liked
something on their Facebook page[2], posted by some fanboy, which is not
really possible if unless they have the whole Apple PR department at their
back, or they made it themselves and monitor it personally. I mean, it's tough
for Apple to monitor it themselves. One more thing I saw their Facebook page
is Verified. Many other Facebook pages, with far more likes, and possibly,
equally big teams/impact[3], don't have their pages Verified. Might be Apple,
this shows.

[1]=[https://imgur.com/kam9Yf8](https://imgur.com/kam9Yf8)

[2]=[https://www.facebook.com/faradayfuture/](https://www.facebook.com/faradayfuture/)

[3]=[https://www.facebook.com/LitMotors/](https://www.facebook.com/LitMotors/)

